# Butt Plane



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

*Butt Plane..aka.."The Phoenix Plane"*

A friend of mine "adot45" here on the forum sent me a pm on a certain listing on the Bay. Was astounded on the price it went for but what can be salvaged from a broken plane. Here is a plane broken in half at the mouth.
Butt plane candidate (Large) (Small).jpg

Next step was to shape the front and the sides

DSCF1277 (Small).jpg

Clean up and adding parts from other part planes, Tote is from a Defiance as well as the lever cap. Cap iron and blade is from a Ohio plane. Here it is at work, can be used scrapping glue joints or even leveling pocket hole plugs flush.

Who knows, a broken plane back in service
And by the way the front piece can also be utilized for finishing totes or knobs also.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey acowboy,
That came out great and looks every bit as good as the one that we saw on ebay. I like how your tote came out, very nice, is it oil? I'm making mine out of an old No.5 that is broken in half at the mouth. I bought it for parts thinking there's no way to do anything but to part this one out......then looking on ebay I saw the "butt plane/glue scraper" plane  and the wheels started turning! :laughing: I've got my shape ground out and most of my parts cleaned up. My tote was broken but I can come up with something. I think today is going to be warm so I may get to fuss with it some more. Here's a picture of my base:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Can we post a eBay listing link after it is over on this forum, may seem like I am bumping my own thread, but it does pertain to the thread? 

adot45,
I believe you have the link if we can post it.
Your plane is coming along fine, can't wait to see it finished...thank you for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, I hurried up the iron, chip breaker and lever cap and just hit them on the wheel. They really need evaporust or electrolysis first and then hit with the wheel. All my parts are from the Stanley except the tote. 










I don't know for sure about the link but I know I have the picture!


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

That does look sweet, kind of nice when you think a piece is ready for the scrap pile turns out to be a user. Kind of a wide chisel with a adjustable frame.:thumbsup:


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

acowboy said:


> That does look sweet, kind of nice when you think a piece is ready for the scrap pile turns out to be a user. Kind of a wide chisel with a adjustable frame.:thumbsup:


 Thank You, it was fun doing this. When I bought the plane for parts I never expected it to turn into a glue scraper but have used it already as one. The only down side is I still need some parts....:laughing:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol...yep,
Used up all my parts now also.
Been working on that thick blade, going to see how it works on pocket hole plugs.
here is the eBay number and not the link.
eBay# _111234879441_
I did not make this plane to make money, I made it to revive a plane that other wise would be used maybe as a paper weight or thrown away..made only to be used again..!


----------

